# ( )

## AristoS

.... 

      ....        .... 



- 
______, -, 
_____, . ______, . ______ 
 ____________________ 
 __________  _______ 
.  ________________ 
 __ ________ 2003  



 -  - 
000000, -, . -, . - 
 (812) 000-0000. 



                - ( 0000000000,  000000000),  ,                   (     10  1999   266) ( - ). 
            -   2003  (    ). 
    ,             (  ),   (. 10) -  . 
    ,  ,     ,          . 
        : (812) 000-0000     (         ). 

  _____________________ (-) 
.. 


  ,    ... 

,     ( 1/3)....

----------


## AristoS

:

*     :

 1.    
 / ,   ,   ,      (, . ),           ,     ,   , ,    ,  ,   .

 2.    
   , ,  ,   ,  /  . .

 3.   

 4.       

 5.    ,      

 6.          

 7.    
( , . )
,  (, , ), ,   %,   ,   (, . ),  (, . ).

 8.   

 9.    

 10.   

 11.    .*

----------


## AristoS

,            .
          .

----------


## AristoS

,   !!!!!     !

----------


## Mil

- ?

----------


## Mil

,   .   ?

----------


## AristoS

*AristoS*, 
**     ,   !!!!!     !



     .

----------


## AristoS

-.



       -


198216, -, . , 23, . 1
 (812) 153-58-00, 153-3388  (812) 153-3366

    ..

    ..
  .

   19.12.2003 .

   -   .

   19.12.2003 .

  23.01.2004  -        .
   .

  ,  ,  -.

29.01.2004    ,       ...
   "   " , "-".

30.01.2004    ,         "  ".

02.02.2004         ,  ....

02.02.2004            ,   - ,        .

    ..

----------


## AristoS

....

*    000  19.12.03 .       ,          16.06.1999   -3-12/180            ,       (.     12.07.2002   -3-09/360),      ,       ,         -       10.03.1999 .  266       .
1.    :
-  :   -
-     :   00.00.0000 .  00000 (  000000)
:
-  :       -  7805035070
-              ,   01.07.2002 .:   00.00.0000 .  0000000000000 ( 78  000000000)
2.   :
- :     -
-   : -
3.   : ,   00.00.0000 .
4.   ,  ,  ,   :  .



 (  ).*


_    266 
: .
         16.06.1999 N -3-12/180,             (    05.06.2002 N 07/5301-).
: .
    16.06.1999 N -3-12/180,            ,           12.07.2002 N -3-09/360._

----------


## Mil

:   ,   ?

----------


## AristoS

> :   ,   ?


  ,   .

     .  :Wow:

----------


## AristoS

* 
-*

 0000000000000
.  ________________
 __ ________ 2004 
 

     -       


191104, -,  ., . 53      
. (812) 272-0188,  (812) 275-3712      
**
    - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000  000000000)              - (198216, -, . , 23, . 1,  (812) 153-58-00, 153-3388  (812) 153-3366)                   - ( 0000000000  000000000),  ,                   (     10  1999   266) ( - ) (  00  19.12.2003  - .  00  19.12.2003 ),      .
23  2003                 -    ,     (   153-4788).
          02  2004   (.  00  30.01.2004 ), , - ,     .
:
         -             -                - ( 0000000000  000000000).
:
1.    00  19.12.2003  - .
2.            -   00  30.01.2004   .

                               ____________ (-)
..

----------


## AristoS

17.02.2004  00-00-00/0000

    00.00.2004   00-00     -  .
    12.07.2002  -3-09/360       16.06.1999  -3-12/180,  05.12.2000  -3-12/423,  18.04.2002  -3-09/206        16.06.1999  -3-12/180            ,      .
           ,   .   .    ,          -,   **  ( - AristoS).
 ,        ,      19.06.2002  438,          ,      .


,   
  1                                .. 

 ..

----------


## AristoS

...

* 
-*

 0000000000000
.  ________________
 __ ________ 2004  

     -       


191104, -,  ., . 53      
. (812) 272-0188,  (812) 275-3712      
*    - ( 0000000000000,  0000000000  000000000)*             -   (.  00/00  03.02.2004 , .  000  04.02.2004 ),               -                - ( 0000000000  000000000) (      )      17.02.04  00,    ()           - ( 0000000000  000000000)            -     ..
   17.02.04  00 ,                -                  -.
:
         -             -                - ( 0000000000  000000000) (      ).
:
1.           -  17.02.04  00  .

                               ____________ (-)
..

----------


## AristoS

..

        -

30.03.2004  .  000

 

 - 
.. 


 -



            -     -  18.03.04  00/00 ** .

:  2 .   .


,   
  II              .. 


  05.04.2004  ..     .

----------


## AristoS

!

        -,  .. 
    ,       (   ).   .         ,     
           ,    ,   ,        .
       (  ).
 28.04.2004 ,         -   19.12.2003

----------


## sema

> !


   ...      ...

:             :Redface:

----------


## AristoS

-   ?

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,      ????            ????

----------


## AristoS

> ,      ????            ????


*, oksana.gromova83!*

     .

 -    .

 -   .

 -    .



 -     .

     ...

----------


## oksana.gromova83

,       (  ).     ???(  6 ).

----------


## AristoS

> ,       (  ).     ???(  6 ).


  ,   ,     ......

     ,      ...

----------

> ,            .
>           .


             ?

----------

> ?


 ?     ,    ...

    -    ,      .       .
    .

----------

> ?     ,    ...
> 
>     -    ,      .       .
>     .



   ....     ,    !      ,     , , ,    -  )
    ...  ,         ,            .

----------


## 4

**, 
   .

----------

> ....     ,    !      ,     , , ,    -  )
>     ...  ,         ,            .


 :
1.          
2.      
3.        .
.

----------

